# ACER Doesn't care for Customer



## kamanig (Oct 12, 2005)

The Only thing ACER knows is how to sell cheap computers. Their Marketing network might be good but I would say there is no After Sale support at all ! Their dealers promises a lot when you buy. but once your product gets any problem nobody will help you !. Once you handover your ACER products to the Dealers you have to wait ... I don't know for how long ! (I am waiting since more than 3 months) .... yes of course if you have small problem like in keyboard or battery then dealer might repaired it but for critical one they even don't diagnose the problem....and in critical case  once your Dealer  approach their technical department then .... in that complicated ACER department they will take lots of time and   your computer get OLDER after visiting their Technical center. They will replace your new parts by old Repaired one ! Your Laptop will get lots of scratches on the body. (I seen personally how they are handling it)  nothing will be cared.... and the Main thing is the communication about Support... There is nobody in the company who could reply your Emails (there is only one email for contact on their official website www.acer.co.in,   you will never get even acknowledgement from this), Faxes, Letters.... They really don't care about customer !!! you can't even logged complaint about their technical staff or dealers. nobody will listen your complain.!!! I have a STRONG fact reason for saying all this... I am waiting for my computer to be repaired since more than (3) THREE MONTHS !!!.  I haven't got any reply of my Emails, Faxes in regards to complain about their support system. not even acknowledgement !!! I have sent it to all of their official contacts fax number Bangalore, Mumbai, Delhi, Chennai, Hyderabad,... Even I have sent it to some of regional Acer Clinic Care.... and also to their Taiwan office.!!!  Please read on my experience with ACER as below:

I have wrote emails and fax to ACER as given below:

Dear Sir / Madam

I am seeking for an assistant to deal with ACER support system to be repair my Notebook computer for which I am already dealing since almost three month (3 Month) ! Please help me...

I am really frustrated by ACER Support system....

21/12/2004  -  I have Purchased ACER 4002 Lci Notebook from ACER Dealer in Rajkot - Noble Care Center for INRs 64,000/-
02/07/2005 -  I got a problem with Notebook It was just hanged in middle of my work, I approached my dealer and he diagnose that there is Sevier problem in Motherboard. actually I am working in Seychelles.
07/07/2005 - Fortunately I was coming to India for my company business purpose and  I handed over my Notebook to my Dealer in Rajkot - Gujarat India.
after 12 days....
19/07/2005 -  I got call from main Acer Care center - Drupa Electronics- Ahmedabad that they got  motherboard from company but it is not the same as per my configuration they are sending it back.
As I was not utilizing my notebook during my Business Trips and I am a frequent flyer to overseas... I did lots of follow-ups....
after 25 days ( 37 days since I have handed over to them)
14/08/2005 -  I got call that the notebook is ready. When I collected and bring it to Rajkot, the next day there was a problem with a CMOS battery it was not charging. they ask me to send it back.
after 11 days ( 48 days since I have first handed over to them)
25/08/2005 - They send me back the notebook and next day it was the same problem. even my dealer instruct that the mother board is faulty they have just changed the battery. Again I have sent the notebook to them. you see they don't even diagnose the system properly !
I was traveling to Dubai on 21st Sep. I was really BAGGING for my Laptop. as I need the most during this trip......
after 25 days !!! ( 73 days since I have first handed over to them!!!! Can you imagine the time frame !)
19/09/2005 -  They send me back the notebook and next day it is the same problem- it take lot of time to get setup screen, System date is changing to 1988 date if we change the date then again when we restart it use 1988 default date. CMOS check sum bad, The main Regional (Western) technical guy named Mahesh Kulkarni said... "it is very minor problem".... Without proper System date I can't even Restore the computer, can't send email -(if I send it it will receive at last mail in receipt email programme., Can't search files... without date it is just like a Type writer with screen. and it take lot's of time to Start. and the main responsible person of the company is saying me "this is minor problem" !!!!

after 12 days !!! ( 85 days since I have first handed over to them!!!! Can you imagine the time frame !)

01/10/2005-  They have replaced motherboard (Don't think it is new.. It is repaired one !!! older than my system !!! and still have some problem with motherboard Bios even they upgraded Bios) still Laptop is working But the Optical drive (Combo drive ) is not working..... 
 Are these technical Persons playing some game with me ?  What is going on I don't know... I have logged Complaint about these peoples to ACER but in ACER nobody is listening.... 
after 6 days !!! ( 91 days since I have first handed over to them!!!!)
06/10/2005 - I got a phone call from Regional head in Support system Mr. Mahesh Kulkarni that ... (after wasting three months of my time) he is saying that "Your warranty is void" the reason my Dealer (ACER Dealer from Rajkot) has upgraded hard disk of my laptop before I bought !!! I have checked this issue with this ACER dealer (before I buy the laptop) and he assured me  that there will not be any problem in Warranty or any kind of problem in support system from ACER for this up gradation .... Even a key person in ACER Company is saying this...
During this Three month there are some Scratches on my laptop... Infact I always used to keep very care particularly on Body of my laptop as it is my office in front of my client ! ... So I always handed over my laptop to my dealer personally and he was transporting it to wherever it need to be on their responsibility.......

Today on 12/10/2005 after 97 days since I have first handed over  my Laptop to them! I am still waiting for my laptop to be repaired .... Nobody is listening complain in ACER for their Technical support department.... I don't know I just have to wait... Can some one please help me is there any other way in INDIAN ACER to get my computer to be repaired ? you can email me on kamanig@gmail.com. I would be very grateful if you send me any solution....
Anyway, I advised think a lot before you buy ACER PRODUCTS.


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats very true, I have 2 Acer laptops too and i know this from first hand experience. Never had any problems so far with my laptops, touchwood !! I just got annoyed when they said that you cant upgrade your RAM unless you sacrifice your warranty , i was like WTF 

But I have finally decided to upgrade the RAM this time around whatever happens. But what you pointed out is not as severe the case of After sales support in Mumbai atleast. A relative of mine has some good Acer notebook whos display went dead and they repaired it in 1 day. Afterall, when you pay less you are bound to suffer somewhere. Unfortunately, if you are not aware of this when you buy Acer products, you are grossly uninformed. Hope they improve and give more importance to After sales support rather than mere Hardware products at cheap prices.


----------



## mail2and (Oct 12, 2005)

Sir, go to the consumer court and file a case. let the assholes know that they can't take the consumers for granted.

I guess that's the only option left. Serve a notice to the company... and look what happens.. whatever it may be.. please do sue them in the consumer court.


----------



## kamanig (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks, do you know the Consumer Protection Organization Name and Contacts in India ? Please let me have it if someone know.


----------



## AlienTech (Oct 13, 2005)

I suggest you file a police complaint for theft of your laptop by Acer. Hire a lawyer and file a case in the justice court for compensation for loss of work and wages.  Once papers are served their lawyer will contact you probably in the next few minutes. I am serious. Maybe not about the police complaint but I would definitely go with the lawyer and filing a claim for lost wages and bad service.


----------



## kamanig (Oct 13, 2005)

good suggestion, Thanks. I will contact a lawyer.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 13, 2005)

ya man u should....
for the same reason as urs i bought a notebook from HP but previously i was going to buy one from acer..
 i think by reducing expences for coustomer care and service  they manage to bring the price of the product down.. but they should actually understand that service is as important as retail....


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 13, 2005)

man i would really advice against court action....

law and lawyers in india usually result in nothing and moreover u will be spending money on a low end lowyer as for such a small consumer case u will not be able to pay the high fees of good lawyers...

I will give u a better advice, find a friends in te city where the dealer is(even if u have to hire one) and ask him to visit the dealer daily and sit at their retail counter and talk to every coustomer advising them against acer and talk to the dealer loudly and angrily.

this will kick start the dealer in a matter of hours and in return he will forward ur energy to the service dept . of acer..


This works..... and is cheaper....


----------



## rohanbee (Oct 13, 2005)

ya i agree courts take a lot of time money ..............and even if you win they might appeal or soemthing..............and the issue just goes on and on. Better to fight it out with the local dealer, even if its a case do it on the dealer as he's the link to the company. Write this complaint to some magazines and journals and make people aware....

As a last resort try writing to the international head office and see if you get a response, i did once from another company and the dealer of the involved product suddenly became very co-operative.


----------



## A Utkarsh (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi All, 

Firstly I am very new to this forum. But I found this site very informative and great help for consumers like us. 

My issue is with Acer Laptop (*Model: Acer Extensa 5630*). Everyone should be bewaring because there's an *Inbuilt Problem* with this particular model. Service Center people accepted verbally but denied giving and written. 

Problem is with LAN Port/ Motherboard/ Design (I am not sure about the exact problem). *All the owners* of *"Acer Extensa 5630"* *please check your Laptop.* Whenever your Audio is on (Music, Movie, TV, etc) and if you are trying to connect to Internet through LAN (As i haven't tried WLAN, am not sure if same problem occurs) you can hear the *strange sound & Flickering* in Monitor while LAN is trying to acquire IP. Same strange sound and Flickering happens when you plug-out the LAN OR simple if Internet is gone while Music is still on. It can also cause Hanging of your Laptop, as my system used to hang some time when used to some heavy/multiple program. 

Actually I purchased "Acer Extensa 5630" Laptop on 3rd October 2009 and found above mention problem in that. I handed over laptop to service center on 11th November and after that they made my life complicated. In brief, no time frame to resolve the problem, no response of my phone calls (Not only from Service Center but also from Toll Free All India Service Center), no response of my mails, etc. etc... Once the service centre people accepted verbally the problem and said it common with this particular model and nothing to worry, when asked the same in written they denied it. They were simply not able to solve the problem.

As they have a tendency to give false promises and not responding to customer’s query. On 16th November they promised me solution by 18th November, which as usual never happened.  I got frustrated and started running out of option so, on 19th November I mailed them and asked for the solution in another 24 hour and in this particular mail I mentioned it very clearly that if not I will left with no option but to go to consumer court but sadly they even didn’t bothered to respond to that mail (no phone calls, no email).

On 21st November the call center people (All India Helpline No) gave me another set of email id and promised for prompt reply, I believed them and forwarded them the email but sadly no response (no phone calls, no email).

Before going to consumer court i.e. on 24th November I thought let try to find the solution again, I called All India Helpline Number but there was no proper response. 

So, finally on 25th November I decided enough is enough and filled the case in Consumer Court. 

*Case No.: 2768, Bangalore Urban, Consumer Forum.*

Now after getting notice from Consumer Forum they started calling me and started saying they have the updated driver now, bring your Laptop we can resolve issue now.

Here, I am still not sure whether they have a real solution or not or this just another lie but after going through all these I do not wish to have their product at all. Please guide me as I have mention in my Prayer at Consumer Forum for refund of money, how to prove my point as I don’t want to hire a Lawyer for this case. In my appeal to consumer forum I have submitted a copy of those emails. 

Please guide me.

Regards,
A Utkarsh


----------



## danova (Dec 14, 2009)

Sir, go to the consumer court and file a case. let the *******s know that they can't take the consumers for granted.
_________________
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]online movies[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## pinga123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I m Planning to buy ASUS and i really wanted to know about their service.
Is any 1 facing problem after buying ASUS.


----------

